
Freakonomics Radio: Why Does Tipping Still Exist? - ghaff
http://freakonomics.com/podcast/tipping/
======
ghaff
It's a particularly good episode in general. Of particular interest to me
though was all the data shared about Uber--including things like how Uber can
proxy ride quality from driver phone data. (Lyft's chief economist, formerly
Uber's discusses all this.)

There's a ton of data (and sophisticated color commentary about the restaurant
industry) in this episode that elevates it above the often more typical "US
tipping sux" commentary.

